# New



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to joining this site though I have lurked for a wee while to see what its all about.  There seems to be a good network of friends and tons of support !!

My friend MrsCoops suggested I join.  Hubby and I been trying for 3 years now, had all the tests and found nothing, was offered to go on waiting list but freaked out a bit and decided to take a year out to sort my head out.  That was 6 months ago and i'm getting there.  Try to concieve again naturally soon and take it from there.

Hope to speak to you all soon though feel like a bit of a fraud as I'm not actually on any treatment.

Flo
x


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Flip Flop Flo, how are you? :-D

Welcome to the board - finally!  Come join us over on Daily Chat - we're a friendly bunch!

Gillian xx


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome Flip Flop Flo!

Hope to see you over on daily chit chat - we don't bite


----------



## fionamc (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome Flip Flop Flo.  As the others have said, why don't you come and chat on the daily chit chat thread?


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya Flo....love the name by the way...welcome.  You're not a fraud at all, I amn't having treatment anymore but would be lost without my circle of friends on here so please come and chat away to us in the daily chit chat threat.   
Carol
x


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

Flo - you still lurking?       

we're meeting up on Sunday 5th Sept at the Filling Station, wondered if you fancied coming along?  I could meet you beforehand if you wanted...

Gillian xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Hiya,

I would love to meet up with everyone !!

A bit nervous but defo put me down for a yes 

xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah Flo.  Look forward to meeting you
Susan x


----------



## LaineyMoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Flo

Welcome to the board! Dont worry am abit of a lurker as well hehe!


----------

